# Switch panel options/wiring?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1250548769

Do you need a "master switch" which turns on/off everything to a battery?

Switch or circuit breaker

Assume I would wire trolling motor direct to battery with it's own 50amp fuse - right?

Circuit breaker recommended

Also Johnson motor is wired directly to battery.

I prefer a master supply switch, especially for 2 batteries

Question about a switch panel: see diagrams in previous post


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks as always, Brett!! 

I'll digest the information on the links you provided and see if I can then make sense of it all. Some things are much clearer now; so I'll probably dive in and start wiring! 

I do have one question -- in several instances I can see references to buss bars for connecting several wires. I understand the function; my question is whether the buss bars need any kind of protection (spray, cover, etc.).

thanks again!

AP


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When I install any type of wiring, I make every effort to mount it in a high, dry location.
Especially any type of connecting point, that's where moisture has the access to do the most damage.
That means switches, buss bars, circuit breakers all need to be in places where the chance of
flooding, splash or drip are minimized. I heat shrink/silicon wherever possible and apply an electrical
moisture displacing spray to all exposed metal connector surfaces.


----------



## SRQGator (Mar 17, 2008)

The spray coating made by CRC (can't remember the exact name) works really well. My switch panel is open to the bilge—something I've been meaning to remedy for awhile—but has remained in good condition regardless.

I also coated the controls and wiring of my Endura. It gets soaked with salt on the front of my Highsider. Still going strong.


----------

